# Bianchi Dura Ace = Lame?



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

I have a 928L coming next week, I was planning on my Dura Ace components

Is this something that's laughed at? 

Is Campagnolo a must?


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

I have two sets of wheels

Ritchey Protocols

FSA 400

both used with my Dura Ace

What needs to be done for them to fit Campagnolo?


----------



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

Why would it be lame? Ride the componets you like.

I tend to think Campy is slightly better made, but I don't like their shifters.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

Italian Frame = Italian components, thats the question

I like Dura Ace and thats what I have, my friends are kind of giving me a hard time about throwing Shimano on an Italian Frame


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

HBPUNK said:


> I have a 928L coming next week, I was planning on my Dura Ace components
> 
> Is this something that's laughed at?
> 
> Is Campagnolo a must?


So you're the one *on notice*

"ya's ever gets the feelins yous was bee'in watched"


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

If you worry about what other people think, get Campy. If you don't care get which ever group you prefer


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Not a must, but you'll feel better about the bike in the long run. I have two RC 'cross bikes, one came to me with 9sp Ultegra and the other with a weird mishmash of 8sp 105 and 600 turned into a triple; the stuff worked perfectly well, but something just creeped me out. Wound up putting a Racing Triple on one, and a mix of Record and Chorus (and Ultegra hubs and XT cassette :blush2:  :thumbsup: ) on the other, and I gotta tell ya, I'm always grinnin' when I ride 'em.


----------



## jjvibes (Jul 15, 2004)

*Bianchi and Dura Ace*

I am building my FG Lite with Dura Ace and feel fine. In fact, I don't think my fitness level warrants such a great bike. However, I have been placing in the top 5 and plan to race for seasons to come. I would rather buy the "good stuff" now and not worry about upgrading.

For me it came down to this.
1)Dura Ace is a lot of money and Record is more. (my budget went over $400.00! bye bye campy)
2) My Giro has 105 on it, I use both bikes in races and don't want to think about the shifting thing.
3) My mechanic gave me his opinion (which I will not include because I might make some campy fans hate me) and suggested Dura Ace.

Lastly, do what you want. :aureola: 

I really don't care what people think about what I ride, I am too busy trying to win!! 

Happy riding!


----------



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

HBPUNK said:


> Italian Frame = Italian components, thats the question
> 
> I like Dura Ace and thats what I have, my friends are kind of giving me a hard time about throwing Shimano on an Italian Frame


'

Then ride Dura Ace

I'm sure your friends are just giving you a hardtime to give you a hardtime. If they're being serious, they're idiots.

Wonder what your friends would say to riding an "Italian" frame that was made in taiwan (not that there's anything wrong with Taiwanese manufacturing) or about the 2005 Domina Vacanze & Rabobank TDF teams that rode Colnago frames with Shimano components.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

HBPUNK,

I guess the frame never came from Bellatisport because they don't sell Bianchi.

As far as components go, I have never tried Shimano with the exception of my mountain bike and it rarely gets ridden. Over the past 20 years I have been using the same set of Campy Super Record components on an Italian frame, and while they have been wrecked on numerous times and have thousands and thousands of miles on them, they still work pretty darn well. If the technology wasn't so out of date, I would still use the bike for racing. It just weighs a ton and doesn't have indexed shifting.

I'll be ordering a Colnago in the near future and will be putting Campy Record on it. Slightly because I feel that an Italian frame should have Campy on it (i.e., it hurts my eyes when I see a Dura-Ace crank on an Italian frame), but because that is what has proven itself to me and it is what I know. To me, money isn't too much of an obstacle, so the slight price difference between Campy and Shimano doesn't matter to me. If you think about how long you are going to have the bike and how much time you are going to spend on it, how much is that extra going to cost of the years. I have used my previous road bike for 20 years and it cost me $1,600 back then with the best parts possible. I think that amounts to $80 a year and $7 a month.

At the end of the day, don't let your friends tell you or influence what you do. If you want to put Dura-Ace on the frame, put Dura-Ace. On the flip side, if you want to put Campy but do not feel as though you can afford it, get a loan for the extra money from somewhere and put what you want on the bike. I tend to buy the best and keep it for as long as possible, regardless of how well I can use it. Then, you never have to worry about upgradign until technology advances enough to make it worthwhile.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

fabsroman, Thanks for the post. My friends are just giving me a hard time but all in fun. I wouldnt hesitate to buy Record for this bike but I just bought a new Dura Ace Group this year, so buying Record so soon is just adding to my out of control bike spending. This is also my 3rd frame this year. My wife buys bags and purses, I buy bikes 

I'll probably suck it up and get the Record so I won't battle with it after the bike is built.

Thanks for everyones opinion


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

It does suck that you already have the Dura Ace parts, but you can always sell them if you decide to go with Record. Better to sell them sooner rather than later so that you can get top dollar (i.e., they aren't last year's or last decade's technology). It will be nice to hear another review from somebody that has used both Dura Ace and Campy. I am the type of person that is brand loyal until I get burned by the brand. I have been driving Ford cars for the last 19 years. I have been using Beretta/Benelli firearms for the last 13 years, and I have been using Campy for the last 20 years. Unless the parts fall off the bike and Campy doesn't take care of it, I seriously doubt I would ever switch.

So, what other bikes have you bought? I have been debating between so many frames/bikes that it has been insane. Started out with Trek. Then I thought I was set on a Bianchi until I saw the Orbeas. Then I saw Bianchi's 2007 lineup. Then, I thought I was set on Orbeas until I found a place that sells Colnagos for less than an arm and a leg (i.e., Colnago and DeRosa are my dream bike). Now, I think I am set on the Cristallo. My wife would kill me if I told her I was going to get 3 bikes this year. She is okay with me getting one this year and another next year, if we still have the money.


----------

